# Wow.... I am speechless



## mwcfarms (Feb 18, 2011)

Pro Photographer for hire!!!         - Calgary Photography & Video Services - Kijiji Calgary Canada.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your ad Dee .  Wow.. I bet she gets a lot of hate mails.


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 18, 2011)

> I've just got a brand new camera  for  Christmas but haven't even taken it out of the box. I really want to   get into the wedding photography business because I see so many people   in Alberta are getting married and it looks like easy money. I can't   guarantee that even one photo will turn out looking good but I sure will   try



Fail.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Is she high? Lol Thats ridiculous!! v:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## JWellman (Feb 18, 2011)

Too funny! 

I just took my first portraits with a 50mm yesterday! Can I do your wedding?  

People are so ignorant.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh come on its not real......................... 

it needs to be real to have humour others its just - bleh !


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2011)

:lmao:

" add glow and selective color to all of my images, giving them the best look possible. No need to hassle with computer programs."

"Pros have:
-a business license...
-insurance
-experience
-people skills"


I've seen a lot of these, but this is by far, the best yet.  Give him/her a call and ask to see their portfolio


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you see the part where they advertise they have no insurance etc haha.


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Feb 18, 2011)

I bet she is on here


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 18, 2011)

sounds more like a professional photographer just ranting........lol


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

I just offered to hire her, for the $250 all day...... Except for the $15 gas money to MInneapolis MN that is......


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2011)

If you can't smoke crack responsibly, don't smoke it at all.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 18, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I bet she is on here



I second this.  She probably posted what lens to get next not long ago


----------



## Desiree M. Boom (Feb 18, 2011)

This can't be serious, can it? Everything she says about herself is negative... It has to be a prank, I think...


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Desiree M. Boom said:


> This can't be serious, can it? Everything she says about herself is negative... It has to be a prank, I think...



I hope it's a prank, who advertises they have no experience and got their camera for chrsitmas, then say they haven't even taken it out of the box yet. Then say it cost her $700.00. So she has a D5000?


----------



## vtf (Feb 18, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> sounds more like a professional photographer just ranting........lol


 
I have to agree with this.


----------



## wcc963 (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I just offered to hire her, for the $250 all day...... Except for the $15 gas money to MInneapolis MN that is......



i should hire her just to make her drive down her to south florida... pay her $15, say thank you, and send her on her way... LMAO


----------



## loopy (Feb 18, 2011)

> I add glow and selective color to all of my images, giving them the best look possible. No need to hassle with computer programs.



_*WHAT A DEAL! *_ 

hehehe


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

wcc963 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > I just offered to hire her, for the $250 all day...... Except for the $15 gas money to MInneapolis MN that is......
> ...


 
Lol just like that too. Photog arrives, hand her the $15.00, then proceed to get into your car and cruise on home.


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 18, 2011)

That can't be real...


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> That can't be real...



Unfortunately, it can be.  I sure as <Hades> hope it isn't, but I wouldn't be at all surprised to find out it was!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahah.. no way thats real.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 18, 2011)

Trollin' ain't easy, I suppose... :lmao:


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 18, 2011)

It's hilarious, it's something I've done on Ebay before.  Not with photography, but it was "Psychic for Dummies", where I made fun of all the email readings people charge you for.  If it was honest, it would only be funny because they were ignorant, not funny because their ad's hilarious.


----------



## mwcfarms (Feb 18, 2011)

Our version of craig's list. Really quite sad that there are honestly people out there that don't have the common sense God gave a retarded flea.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

Shame on any of you that thought that was real, even for a second.


----------



## Light Artisan (Feb 18, 2011)

Who cares, nothing different than what people start threads about here twice a week.

Some people feel the need for attention I guess.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a joke, people.  A good one, at that.  Lighten up!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 18, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> sounds more like a professional photographer just ranting........lol


 


vtf said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > sounds more like a professional photographer just ranting........lol
> ...


 


Bitter Jeweler said:


> Shame on any of you that thought that was real, even for a second.


 


~Stella~ said:


> It's a joke, people.  A good one, at that.  Lighten up!


 
EXACTLY!   XD

He/She had me going for a second until I got down to:



> I have so much passion for being a pro wedding photographer! All my friends and family tell me I take great pictures at all our outings and picnics. I'm putting together a web site of all the flower pictures and sunsets I've taken so you can see how good I am. I even have a few pics of my pet dog which turned out really great!



...and then I just started laughing and realized it was hilarious joke.  From that point on I just enjoyed the humor.  :lmao:


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Just sa that somebody would take the time out of their day and post something like this.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Just sa that somebody would take the time out of their day and post something like this.




Hi There... You must be new to the intrawebs........  Here, let me show you around!


----------



## Bram (Feb 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> > Just sa that somebody would take the time out of their day and post something like this.
> ...


 
Nah not new just shocked in awh over how sad this is.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it slander if I post a link to someones web site that is a local photographer if I don't technically say anything bad and let you guys draw your own conclusions????


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Is it slander if I post a link to someones web site that is a local photographer if I don't technically say anything bad and let you guys draw your own conclusions????


No.  If anything it would be libel...but it's not that either.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Is it slander if I post a link to someones web site that is a local photographer if I don't technically say anything bad and let you guys draw your own conclusions????


 
Post it!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

Bram said:


> Nah not new just shocked in awh over how sad this is.



It's not sad. Its a great market strategy to inform/warn potential customers browsing for cheap photographers via obvious sarcasm and humour.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 18, 2011)

Portfolio - Student photographer

When I saw Student I thought it might be a high school student, but nope, it's a woman taking an online photography class...


----------



## Joves (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I might use this one for my local Craigslist. I know it will get flagged but it will give people a good humorous read. The sad thing is not that they took the time to post it but, that there are actually people out there that this isnt too far from true charging for their services or, actually their education.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahahahahaha...I see your student photography, and raise you THIS

I loved the testimonials of your link, MissCream, and the fantastic nude section.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hahahahahaha...I see your student photography, and raise you THIS
> 
> I loved the testimonials of your link, MissCream, and the fantastic nude section.




Wow, that's Halo-rific!

Did you see the album "Things" the hanging plant is my favorite! 

She's going to start doing weddings too....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll check out "things"

My dad who never really asks to see my work, yet likes to suggest other people for me to look at, sent me that link. *sigh*

Edit: lol at the hanging plant. She geled her flash, right?


----------



## MissCream (Feb 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'll check out "things"
> 
> My dad who never really asks to see my work, yet likes to suggest other people for me to look at, sent me that link. *sigh*
> 
> Edit: lol at the hanging plant. She geled her flash, right?


 
Haha my dad doesn't even know how to turn a computer on.

I think it was done in Post, she really likes Picnik...


----------



## jritz (Feb 18, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I don't have anything the pros have, and I know what my style is but i've never taken my camera out of the box!


----------



## Nikon_Dude (Feb 18, 2011)

I going with prank/pro ranting.


----------



## vtf (Feb 18, 2011)

I like this one
Baby Photography-50.00


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 18, 2011)

Ooooh! The baby in a crock pot is fantastic!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2011)

Good gawd! :hail:


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ooooh! The baby in a crock pot is fantastic!



Oh, my god - nom nom nom!  :lmao:

I just made a fabulous beef stew tonight....but it's missing a little something.  Oh, I know - BABY!


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2011)

~Stella~ said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh! The baby in a crock pot is fantastic!
> ...


 Oh yeah - put a little tarragon on that little ****er - awesome!


----------



## JWellman (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh my gawd!!!!! And I thought I had a lot to learn.  I liked the hanging plant but the Christmas ornament was just as nice. :lmao:

:lmao: @ the baby in the pot comments.  :mrgreen:


----------



## myfotoguy (Feb 18, 2011)

vtf said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > sounds more like a professional photographer just ranting........lol
> ...



Yep, That's what I'm thinking too. 
Good humor though. Thanks for sharing Dee!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I had to have a look see since my own baby is demanding to be held tonight and was _not at all _pleased with being stuffed in the crock pot.  Little diva. 

And here, pros, is your _dream_ client:  need photos taken in galveston 
Do not pass this opportunity up or you may be stuck shooting ugly people for profit!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, my night has officially been made.  Thank you very much.  HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Forkie (Feb 19, 2011)

I LOVE THIS GIRL AND HER ADVERT!  That is the kind of balls that will get her some business!  Someone, somewhere will see that and think "You know, why not give her a chance?".  She's told the truth, she's told them what they wil and won't get, what she can and can't do, what's not to like?!

I might even hire her alongside a proper photographer, just to see what comes out of it!


----------



## vtf (Feb 19, 2011)

I could keep this thread going indefinately with craig list posts.
Couples Needed
Creepy


----------



## NielsSw (Feb 19, 2011)

amusing thread :lmao: bad examples can be used to learn from, but these are just too horrible.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 19, 2011)

hahaa


----------



## phiya (Feb 19, 2011)

vtf said:


> I like this one
> Baby Photography-50.00


 
OMG, those photos are horrible.  Craigslist for photography is funny.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 19, 2011)

I most likely _would_ hire this person.

This is obviously a spoof or jab at all the 'noobs' calling themselves pros.  I bet the person who made that ad actually has a solid portfolio and knows what the hell they're doing.


----------



## Davor (Feb 19, 2011)

check this out, found in my local adds. Makes me laugh that this person is actually serious 

photographer - Hamilton Photography & Video Services - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## vtf (Mar 10, 2011)

How do you spell creepy? Really? Wow.
wanting a photographer to do a shoot
Photographers Wanted!


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 10, 2011)

vtf said:


> How do you spell creepy? Really? Wow.
> wanting a photographer to do a shoot
> Photographers Wanted!


 
I think these adds are the new way for "escorts" to advertise on Craigs List now that the escort catagory has been removed.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh my god, sorry to bring this thread up again but I need for someone to help me wrap my brain around this woman. Is she bonkers!???? She is doing WEDDINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

Home - Student photographer

And I'm pretty sure this picture is illegal!!! Login | Facebook


----------



## Forkie (Mar 31, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Oh my god, sorry to bring this thread up again but I need for someone to help me wrap my brain around this woman. Is she bonkers!???? She is doing WEDDINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
> 
> ...



Oh God!  My EYES!


----------



## fokker (Mar 31, 2011)

MissCream - that facebook link just takes me to my own homepage... can't see her wedding stuff but I did have a massive LOL at her website. She is, just the worst really.

Bitter Jeweller's link, I didn't think the photos were so terrible. Over-processed, but I've seen worse. Although this one here cracks me up: http://www.jwcooperphotography.com/CRESCENT-CITY.jpg?0.08646202863043262 I've never seen the moon hanging on that angle before


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

fokker said:


> MissCream - that facebook link just takes me to my own homepage... can't see her wedding stuff but I did have a massive LOL at her website. She is, just the worst really.
> 
> Bitter Jeweller's link, I didn't think the photos were so terrible. Over-processed, but I've seen worse. Although this one here cracks me up: http://www.jwcooperphotography.com/CRESCENT-CITY.jpg?0.08646202863043262 I've never seen the moon hanging on that angle before


 
http://www.facebook. com/pages/Sonya-Lynns-Photography/ 106314889445811  Take out the spaces. There are some real jems here lol!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2011)

MissCream said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > MissCream - that facebook link just takes me to my own homepage... can't see her wedding stuff but I did have a massive LOL at her website. She is, just the worst really.
> ...


 
Link still doesn't work.  Just FYI.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

Grr just search Sonya Lynns Photography


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing comes up.  If it's a profile page, she has her security settings tight.  If it was a fan page... she killed it.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG! Can you see this link? http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=115883435154853

I wouldnt try so hard but this really is a must see!


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2011)

Didn't work for me... Maybe it's because you're Canadian 0_o. 

But seriously, Maine is almost Canada. I SHOULD be able to see it.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope, didn't work for me either.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2011)

fokker said:


> Although this one here cracks me up: http://www.jwcooperphotography.com/CRESCENT-CITY.jpg?0.08646202863043262 I've never seen the moon hanging on that angle before


 What's funny about that one?  I actually kinda like it.  I've seen the moon like that before...  Not really uncommon...

I'm not saying it's great - it could obviously use some work.  Particularly the 'light' coming off of the moon.


MissCream said:


> OMG! Can you see this link? http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=115883435154853
> 
> I wouldnt try so hard but this really is a must see!


Page not found.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Didn't work for me... Maybe it's because you're Canadian 0_o.
> 
> But seriously, Maine is almost Canada. I SHOULD be able to see it.


 
Haha, it's true! I always say I've never been out of Canada because Maine doesn't count. Does this work?

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...64711190_106314889445811_140957_2033372_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...315692735_106314889445811_77406_2214643_n.jpg


----------



## OrionsByte (Mar 31, 2011)

MissCream said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't work for me... Maybe it's because you're Canadian 0_o.
> ...


 
Yes, but I wish it hadn't...


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

The second picture is from a wedding she did.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2011)

MY EYES!


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry!!


----------



## OrionsByte (Mar 31, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Sorry!!



I don't think you're allowed to apologize after trying so hard to get them posted.


----------



## Texas Aggie (Mar 31, 2011)

maybe it's some elaborate joke...possibly by MissCream.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

Texas Aggie said:


> maybe it's some elaborate joke...possibly by MissCream.


 
I wish... I really wish.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2011)

She has talent......:thumbup:


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

She also has an album titled "Self Portraits" with a bunch of different people in them. I could be wrong but I thought the definition of self portrait was a portrait of ones self.


----------



## bevoholic (Mar 31, 2011)

I wish I could see this page...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 31, 2011)

bevoholic said:


> I wish I could see this page...



I'm sure you would end up eating those words.


----------



## Ginu (Mar 31, 2011)

Well this was well worth the read... and I though I was bad...


----------



## thebutler4 (Mar 31, 2011)

bevoholic said:


> I wish I could see this page...




Me too!


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

Just click on the two links I posted on the last page.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 31, 2011)

I wanta see the illegal one...

There's a Sonya Lynn Photography from Kaleva Michigan, but her stuff looks OK.  At least better than the other one MissCream posted...


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> I wanta see the illegal one...
> 
> There's a Sonya Lynn Photography from Kaleva Michigan, but her stuff looks OK.  At least better than the other one MissCream posted...



She has been taking other photographers photos, copy and pasting the faces of the pictures she took on top of them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2011)

wat


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 31, 2011)

MissCream said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > I wanta see the illegal one...
> ...



And so poorly that you can tell immediately?  How incredibly honest.
Is she passing them off as her own too?

I would post a link to this thread on her "fan" page or whatever it is.  Just for kicks.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > lyonsroar said:
> ...


 
Yeah, she even puts her watermark on them! I tried to post it but it wont work


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

You might be able to get there by this link
http://www.facebook. com/event.php?eid=144308858969993 (take out the space)


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 31, 2011)

The page you requested was not found.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats so weird! I'm on it now. http://www.facebook. com/pages/Sonya-Lynns-Photography/106314889445811


----------



## MissCream (Mar 31, 2011)

deleted****

I know this is against the rules, sorry but I needed people to see this! I'll delete it in a few mins.


----------



## thebutler4 (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG! .. thats nuts .. not only is it not there photo .. but the face over it just horrible! .. Looks like the "snuggle" fabric softener ad photo .. and to water mark it there photo is just stupid .. too bad we cant find the owner of the photo and direct them to this page ... 

I cant get to the page either .. every time I use that URL removing the space it just takes me back to my face book page ..


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 31, 2011)

THat's just awesome!
I really want her to stop by this thread.

REALLY.  BADLY.


----------



## OrionsByte (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the closest I could get:

Profile: Sonya Lynn | Facebook
Profile pictures: Login | Facebook

Hmm well the profile pictures link doesn't seem to work, but you can get there from her profile.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, she sells sex toys so she can't be all that bad a person.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Mar 31, 2011)

Some of those kids look terrified. Absolutely terrified!

I've only been at this for a couple of months so I don't have much room to talk, however...WOW.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 31, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> Some of those kids look terrified. Absolutely terrified!
> 
> I've only been at this for a couple of months so I don't have much room to talk, however...WOW.


 
That's because she's waving a sex toy at them to get their attention focused on the camera...


----------



## fokker (Mar 31, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > Although this one here cracks me up: http://www.jwcooperphotography.com/CRESCENT-CITY.jpg?0.08646202863043262 I've never seen the moon hanging on that angle before
> ...



It's just funny because it such a bad and obvious 'shop. The moon is on a strange angle, the light halo looks terrible, and you can see a little square around the fake moon.


----------



## andynrach (Apr 1, 2011)

is it wrong that this Sonya lady's photos make me feel better about my own?  I mean, I feel kind of bad for a second, then I'm like....meh, forget it!


----------



## vtf (Apr 15, 2011)

Freelance Photographer - G and X Rated
Like I said we can keep this thread going by the creepy ads alone.


----------



## MissCream (Apr 15, 2011)

vtf said:


> Freelance Photographer - G and X Rated
> Like I said we can keep this thread going by the creepy ads alone.


 
What? Not into the X rated group shots????


----------



## JenKat (Apr 15, 2011)

vtf said:


> Freelance Photographer - G and X Rated
> Like I said we can keep this thread going by the creepy ads alone.



"Photos are never distributed to anyone but you, the client. They are not saved on my computers and are not in any way connected to the Internet. This is completely private and discreet...... These photos are digital and can come on a cd, be sent by email, or both."

:lmao: 
But they are in no way EVER connected to the internet...


----------



## mishele (Apr 15, 2011)

That sounds trustworthy......give a guy a chance!!!


----------



## vtf (Apr 15, 2011)

chica chica bow wow


----------



## AtuspidsGoddess (Apr 15, 2011)

Hrmmm...looks like the ad has been removed?...I don't see anything regarding photog services...*shrugs*


----------



## vtf (Apr 15, 2011)

The link still works for me.


----------



## AtuspidsGoddess (Apr 15, 2011)

I get this message:

"The Ad you are looking for is no longer available but we found other ads that may match what you are looking for."


----------



## lyonsroar (May 11, 2011)

Sorry for bumping but I have a decent one...

Ad:
Affordable Wedding Photographer

Website:
http://jenniferalbinphotography.shutterfly.com/


----------



## mwcfarms (May 11, 2011)

Oh lord, horrid angle and up the nose view. Blech.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 11, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Oh lord, horrid angle and up the nose view. Blech.



I know!  Looking a little yellow to me too...


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 11, 2011)

Did you folks look at the link?

"Gee, lets put the preggo on the rope swing..... what could possibly go wrong?"

Also, is it just me, or did she intentionally try to make that midget look like he's doing a twosie on the railroad tracks?!?  I'm a horse**** photographer, but all of  sudden I feel a whole lot better about myself.


----------



## lyonsroar (May 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> I'm a horse**** photographer, but all of sudden I feel a whole lot better about myself.


 
That is the point of this thread!


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 11, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a horse**** photographer, but all of sudden I feel a whole lot better about myself.
> ...


 
Mission accomplished good Sir.


----------



## Speckles (May 11, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Portfolio - Student photographer
> 
> When I saw Student I thought it might be a high school student, but nope, it's a woman taking an online photography class...



That is so freaking hilarious.  I love the green tarp as a backdrop.  :lmao:


----------



## Speckles (May 11, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Did you folks look at the link?
> 
> "Gee, lets put the preggo on the rope swing..... what could possibly go wrong?"
> 
> Also, is it just me, or did she intentionally try to make that midget look like he's doing a twosie on the railroad tracks?!?  I'm a horse**** photographer, but all of  sudden I feel a whole lot better about myself.



Holy **** I am crying laughing so hard.  I was thinking the EXACT things when I clicked her page.  :lmao:


----------



## vtf (May 11, 2011)

A few more, these aren't creepy.
 L&P Photography 
Local Photographer
Website to second link.  PhotoReflect - AMPhoto


----------



## MissCream (May 12, 2011)

vtf said:


> A few more, these aren't creepy.
> &#8226;&#8226;&#8226; L&P Photography &#8226;&#8226;&#8226;
> Local Photographer
> Website to second link.  PhotoReflect - AMPhoto


 

GASP :meh:


----------



## Desiree M. Boom (May 12, 2011)

Speckles said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Portfolio - Student photographer
> ...



And what are 'Engagment' photos... Do they want to make you gag?


----------



## Kbarredo (May 12, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Is it slander if I post a link to someones web site that is a local photographer if I don't technically say anything bad and let you guys draw your own conclusions????


 No at the worst its spam. You cannot sue someone for posting your public page on a public website. You did not take credit for it also. Man if this girl is the competition in that city why aren't you rich yet. If she is a pro then I'm the master of all photography. Bow down before my d5000


----------



## Kbarredo (May 12, 2011)

Sorry guys I had to post on the students wall. There is no way in hell I'm gonna let someone with less photographic skill than me take advantage of people. This makes me sick. I stay up all night reading every book I can because there are no photography classes here. I spent the last year teaching myself everything from shutter speed to balancing ambient light with flash. No way I'm letting a woman who read the table of contents act like a pro


----------



## ClickAddict (May 12, 2011)

I'm not far from MissCream,  We aren't in heavily populated cities, but there are some really good photography businesses around.  There are also way too many horrible ones like the one she pointed out.  I'm no pro.  I'm at the point where I'm good enough to see the flaws in my photos and need plenty of practice to stop making them, whereas some of the guys/gals offering engagement and wedding shoots seem oblivious to this as they will post sample shots in their ads I wouldn't even want to display in a portfolio.


----------

